# Dubai...American Speech Therapist looking to take the plunge in a foreign land!



## IZ_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello All!

My wife and I are planning to move to New Zealand from the U.S. but we would like to make a pitstop in Dubai for a year or two to experience all that this incredible city has to offer! 

The idea only came about within the last few days. I am now making an attempt to educate myself! I've read other threads on this website regarding Americans relocating to Dubai. There's a lot of good information!

I am a Speech-Language Pathologist (Speech Therapist) and I am not bilingual. I was wondering if there is a demend for professionals in my field? 

Thank you!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Please have a read of the sticky thread about things you need to know (shortly to undergo a major update) and buy yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer (available from Amazon). You will find it enormously helpful when dealing with red tape - of which we have plenty.

Before you take any further steps, you need to investigate job options as you cannot live here without a residence visa, which is provided via your employer. I'd start by contacting various hospitals in Healthcare City, a central area where many new medical facilities are opening up.

DHCC


-


----------



## IZ_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Please have a read of the sticky thread about things you need to know (shortly to undergo a major update) and buy yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer (available from Amazon). You will find it enormously helpful when dealing with red tape - of which we have plenty.
> 
> ...


Great..thank you for the step in the right direction Elp! 

I actually found the DHCC website a few days ago. Unfortunately, the job seeker link was down. 

I'll check out that book as well. 

Yes, we have found that any country (unlike the U.S. from south of the border) has a lot of red tape to go through before getting in legally.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

IZ

No, not quite like the Mexican border! 

Do your research, ask us questions, get a job and it'll all come together.

-


----------



## Carolina Tovar (May 31, 2009)

*employment opportunity in Dubai Health Care City*

Hi there,

I am an American living in Dubai, and I am the Executive Director and Co-Founder of Child Early Intervention Medical Center located in Dubai Health Care City. You can find us on the web to learn more about our center. We are affiliated with CARD (Center for Autism Related Disorders, USA). You can visit their website as well.

I would like to discuss employment opportunities as we are looking for a full time speech and language therapist. Could you send me your CV on the link to the child early intervention medical center website.

Thanks! I look forward to hearing from you!

Regards,
Carolina Tovar





IZ_ said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move to New Zealand from the U.S. but we would like to make a pitstop in Dubai for a year or two to experience all that this incredible city has to offer!
> 
> ...


----------

